# Problemas con  back-ups APC 750.



## leonsr (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica, todo lo que conozco es de física teórica o sea mi electrónica viene de ahí. 
Tengo una UPS APC Backups ES 750, Quiero saber si mis baterías marcan 4 V, ¿como se que se descargaron porque ya están dañadas las baterías o porque mi UPS no funciona correctamente? 
¿Qué parámetros debo seguir para medir mi UPS y saber si funciona correctamente?
¿Cómo se que esta cargando adecuadamente?
¿Qué importancia tiene el amperaje en la batería, a la hora de sustituirla, es mas importante el voltaje o ambas?
saludos y disculpen mi abrumadora ignorancia, espero subir el nivel en este foro. ...


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 10, 2015)

Antes que nada tendrías que saber cual es el voltaje nominal de las baterías, con eso se podrá saber si es normal la tensión presente o si las mismas fueron víctimas de una descarga profunda capaz de arruinarlas.
Si todo es normal, podrías medir la corriente de carga con un amperímetro y ver si es la correcta, pero das poca información para poder sacar una conclusión...
Fotos?
Saludos!


----------



## leonsr (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucho LP, la verdad, me has hablado en chino, ¿voltaje nominal? como puedo saber.
Veamos, mi conocimiento de física es adecuado, de electrónica práctica no tanto.
Como mido la corriente de carga, tengo un multímetro, con el puedo medir tensión (~, -), intensidad (~, -), y hay dos cosas, con los diodos y resistores. soy nuevo con el equipo.
Mis preguntas son, como sé la tensión nominal de la batería, son baterías de 12V 7AH, es eso?,  y cuales son los parametros de corriente, para saber que son correctos.
Puedo tomar fotos y ponerlas... creo que eso hare. 
saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

Una batería de 12 V 7 Ah perfectamente cargada llega a 13,8 o 14,2 V , tendría 12,6V "en reposo" y 10,6 V completamente descargada.

Si marcan 4 V seguramente ya estén muertas.

Solo podrian intentar cargarlas de a una con un cargador convencional , para verificar que no sea un problema del cargador de la UPS


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2015)

Por otro lado, hace cuantos años esta en funcionamiento? las baterias no son eternas tienen un periodo de vida útil, y por lo general en la documentación que trae la UPC y que la mayoria no lee dice cada cuanto se deberia cambiar dicho elemento, para evitar problemas y daños al equipo


----------



## hectorsosahn (Jul 29, 2016)

Hola a todos, tengo un UPS ES 750 APC Modelo BE750G-LM que hace como 6 meses que no lo había usado, al encenderlo hace un pitido constante y una señal roja con una "x" al lado del botón de encendido. 

Soy nuevo en este foro, espero que puedan informarme acerca del problema.

Gracias por sus respuestas ...


----------



## miguelus (Jul 30, 2016)

Buenos días.

Es posible que después de tanto tiempo las Baterías estén agotadas, y esa sea la alarma de Baterías bajas.

Sal U2


----------



## hectorsosahn (Jul 31, 2016)

Estas baterías son recargables o tengo que reemplazar por una nueva?

Esa es la señal roja a la par del botón de encendido


----------



## josemaX (Ago 1, 2016)

El led debe tener un dibujo al lado representando el problema.

Aqui tienes la representación de los mismos y en que consiste el indicador http://www.apc.com/us/en/faqs/FA156545/


----------



## hectorsosahn (Ago 1, 2016)

Gracias amigo, es ese mismo indicador de reemplazar la batería, gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## eduardogarcia (Ago 13, 2018)

Buenos dias tengo un problema con un backup de 750w funciona correctamente mientras esta conectado a una fuente AC la bateria esta en perfecto estado, al desconectarlo de la corriente sin ninguna carga funcuiona bien emite el pitido indicando falta de fuente AC pero al colocarle alguna carga (monitor, o PC etc..) falla y deja de dar voltaje a su salida y el pitido comienza a ser constante. Ya le cambie los transistores pero sigue con el mismo problema. Si alguiien me puede ayudar 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2018)

Vuelve a revisar la batería , parecería cómo que entrega poca corriente.


----------



## eduardogarcia (Ago 13, 2018)

ok voy a revisar y despues te digo si se resolvio el problema gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2018)

Fijate que con alimentación funciona.
Sin alimentación y sin carga también funciona.
Sin alimentación y con carga , muere.

Volvé a provar con una carga muy pequeña , ejemplo lámpara led de 10 watts a ver que hace


----------



## Alizsamay (Mar 1, 2019)

Hola amigos del foro. Tengo un problema. Mi back-ups 750 modelo BE750G no quiere arrancar cuando está conectado al monitor y a la pc. Pero si desconecto la pc y el monitor si enciende. Luego conecto la pc nuevamente y todo bien. Ésto es un poco incómodo porque tengo q*ue* estar quitando y poniendo los cables de la pc para q*ue* encienda la ups,  ésto no lo hacía antes. La batería no tiene ningún problema ya la revisé. Cuando presiono el botón de encendido éste pita y luego se apaga. Debo confesar q*ue* también tengo problemas con el voltaje en la casa, el voltaje en el día es de 123, 126 pero por la noche es de 130, mi back-ups es de 120 V pero cuando está en 126 o 128 el voltaje anda bien pero también a veces el voltaje esta en 126 y empieza a pitar. Lo desconecto y lo vuelvo a poner y sigue igual asi q*ue* espero un rato. También le puse un cable a tierra física porque el ups tiene un bombillo atrás q*ue* se encendía en rojo y decía en el manual q*ue* no lo puede tener encendido. Ya no lo enciende. No entiendo q*ue* le pasa éste lo compré de uso porque en mi zona están muy escasos en éste momento y fue el único q*ue* pude conseguir. Por*_*fa*vor *ésto tiene solución *,* no se si es por culpa del voltaje o es el ups. Saludos


----------



## DownBabylon (Mar 1, 2019)

tal vez sea problema de potencia, cuantos años tiene desde que lo compraste, o mas bien, en que año se fabrico ?cuanto tiempo lo utilizas debe tener perdidas, capacitores con valores bajos, o que no soporta el pico de ambos al encenderlos


----------



## Alizsamay (Mar 1, 2019)

No se q*ue* tiempo tiene, lo compré hace una semana.  Lo q*ue* se es q*ue* es de uso el mucho q*ue* me lo vendió me dijo q*ue* funcionaba bien. De echo eso no lo hacía. Pero la enciendo ahora y si arranca con la pc. No entiendo. Parece q*ue* lo hace a veces. Tengo q*ue* fijarme a ver si tiene la fecha de fabricación por alguna parte. Pero creo q*ue* es por el voltaje. Ahora se estabilizó y encendió bien con pc y todo. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2019)

Tal ves estuvo desconectado mucho tiempo y se descargo la batería. Y ahora se ha ido cargando nuevamente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 1, 2019)

Hola a todos , jo personalmente chequearia con otra bateria (nueva y bien cargada, lógico) 
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## FrancoPez (Mar 1, 2019)

Una vez que compruebes que la batería este bien como ya te recomendaron, el siguiente paso sería comprobar o directamente cambiar los relevadores que activan las salidas. Hace algunos meses cambie los relevadores por fallas similares a la tuya a tres Ups de diferentes marcas, pero coincidían con que tenían casi 8 años, ya despues de un primer cambio de baterías.


----------



## Alizsamay (Mar 5, 2019)

FrancoPez dijo:


> Una vez que compruebes que la batería este bien como ya te recomendaron, el siguiente paso sería comprobar o directamente cambiar los relevadores que activan las salidas. Hace algunos meses cambie los relevadores por fallas similares a la tuya a tres Ups de diferentes marcas, pero coincidían con que tenían casi 8 años, ya despues de un primer cambio de baterías.



Hola gra*C*ias por las sugerencias pero me e dado cuenta q*UE* el ups cuando no acepta el voltaje o esta muy alto este no arranca conectado a la pc. se la desconecto y listo arran*a*ca pero igual no asimila el voltaje y empieza a pitar y tengo q*UE* apagarlo hasta q*UE* el voltaje este bien cuando este se esta*B*ili*Z*a arranca con pc y todo, esto cuando lo compre no lo hacia . Cuando esta en 126 o 127v lo coje pero cuando llega a 129 130 empieza a pitar. El ups es de 120v esto es normal q*UE* lo *H*aga o eta teniendo problemas. Por la noche siempre tengo q*UE* apagar la pc porque a eso de las 10 pm ya empieza a pitar.  No se revise su batería y lo q*UE* tiene de uso serán 3 meses cuando mas y 13v. Yo no se mucho de esto pero me dijeron q*UE* asi esta bien entonces q*UE* puede ser problemas con las salidas. Solamente hace klak cuando a*C*ep*a*ta la corriente y cuando va a comenzar a pitar. Yo tuve otros ups y estos me hacían klak cada rato este no. Y si tiene problema podrá tener arreglo porque como ya dije este me costo conseguirlo aqui están muy escasos. Gra*C*ias de todos modos. Saludos


----------



## FrancoPez (Mar 5, 2019)

Por lo que describes, talvez tengas que ajustar la sensibilidad de voltaje a baja (de fabrica esta en sensibilidad media de 92VAC a 139VAC), en el manual del UPS se describe el procedimiento de ajuste. Por otro lado no indicas en que condiciones se encuentran los leds cuando pita. También deberías instalar el software del UPS, hasta donde recuerdo es el "Power Chute", con el puedes administrar, hacer un diagnostico y ver los posibles problemas.


----------



## ernesto.sx (Mar 13, 2021)

*T*engo un apc 750 que cuando lo enciende ve la línea y hace su auto chequeo completo bien y a los dos minutos empieza a pitar.... en espera de su respuesta*,* saludos*.*


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 13, 2021)

Hubieras escrito que era un nobreak, trata de ser más descriptivo.

Tu problema es la batería ya no sirve


----------



## hsp157080 (Mar 16, 2021)

*T*engo unos UPS - APC BX800l que tienen ese problema con la sensibilidad pero no traen USB y el procedimiento de presionar el bot*ó*n no se puede hacer *porque* es mec*á*nico, pero tienen un puerto que creo es serial o alg*ú*n tipo de USB.
*¿S*e podr*í*a modificar *por* h*y*perterminal la configuraci*ó*n?


----------



## ernesto.sx (Mar 18, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Hubieras escrito que era un nobreak, trata de ser más descriptivo.
> 
> Tu problema es la batería ya no sirve


mano no es la batería ya probé otra


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 18, 2021)

Pero la batería está en buen estado o no sabes.


----------



## Jose.89 (Sep 9, 2021)

Buenas Noches. Tengo un problema con un APC que cuando le doy al botón de encendido a los pocos segundos emite un pitido y se desconecta, antes de emitir el pitido hace como si estuviera friendo, las baterías están como nuevas, si lo utilizo como regleta funciona correctamente, es a la hora de recibir carga. Saludos


----------

